# Ablaichen



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Bin noch neu hier.
Habe eine Frage zu Koi´s 
Wann ist ein Koi geschlechtsrief und kann ablaichen.

Schon mal Danke 

Sirulo


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2005)

Hi,

soweit ich weiß, nach ca. 3 Jahren.

Es werden sich aber bestimmt noch ein paar Koispezi melden


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

hi Sirulo,

erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns.
Generell sagt man, das Koi im Alter zwischen 2 und 3 jahren geschlechtsreif werden. 

Um jedoch ablaichen zu können müssen die äusseren Bedingungen wie Wasserqualität, Laichmöglichkeiten und Temperatur passen.

Gerade bei letzterem hege ich im Moment in unserer Gegend so meine Zweifel ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Doogie, 

nicht nur in deiner Gegend.   

Zwei unserer Mädls sitzen mit dickem Bauch am Grund und warten auf wärmeres Wasser.   


Gruß Rainer


----------

